# Comics  > Image Comics >  Space Opera, Harem Manga, Image Comics

## AlienSyfy

The project I'm doing has been nicknamed: "Tenchi Muyo STAR WARS", But we need not go any further into that. 

Anyway, the 3 Topics at hand are as follows:

1. Space Opera

2. Harem Manga

3. Image Comics

Image has NEVER published a Harem Manga before (and I could be the first to do so)

but I've known that every other book from that publisher has been a Space Opera. anything to add?

----------


## AlienSyfy

I've heard on Facebook that every other book from that publisher is a Space Opera, similar to Star Wars, Farscape, Guardians of the Galaxy, Jupiter Ascending, etc.

On the top of my mind are: Saga and EGO

Can anyone name some Space Operas from Image Comics?

----------


## TakoM

> The project I'm doing has been nicknamed: "Tenchi Muyo STAR WARS", But we need not go any further into that. 
> 
> Anyway, the 3 Topics at hand are as follows:
> 
> 1. Space Opera
> 
> 2. Harem Manga
> 
> 3. Image Comics
> ...


I'm not sure what you want to know the question is a bit unspecific so I will simple reflect what comes to my mind about this.

Tenchi Muyo so far I remember reference to a boy who became suddenly  a space-policeman when his parents set him up for this job when he was 15(?) against his will. 
He has superior  natural skills for this job what makes every woman he came across fall in love with him, in the end he end up with a harem again against his will. With each season his harm get bigger.(and his desperation greater so he tries to escape his harem), so far right? (I'm not a fan of this show)


Beside this base story I can only tell that the 2 best I know are : Dragons Rioting(Korea) and Lucia.

Dragons Rioting based on a character which has the Hentai Syndrom which create a great stress on his heart when he is sexual aroused to the level that it is life threatened.
It happened that when he change to High School he wanted to join an all-boy school  but you can something went wrong the school he picked was until he started there an all-girl school. He himself is a martial-artist which has reached although he is so young already the status of a Sage. All woman in this new school fight each other basically for the rang of the strongest and to be called a Dragon (4 slot available). The title is also full of references to movies and animes which are based on martial-art. So he is more than annoyed by the womans which admire him for his strength but he respect them on the other side

Lucia is different I will copy the text here:

"Koizumi Yuta is a 14 year old boy who has quite a bit of a problem. The demon princess of the magical world, Lucia, has to procreate with him. That child would have the ability to engulf the entire world for 7 whole days. Mikamoto El and Kasukabe Rie are the two angels assigned to make sure that doesn't happen. Kasukabe Rie happens to be the girl he likes. Just how is he going to survive this ordeal?"

I should say that but Koizumi Yuta is nice on a level that it hurts your teeth what comes out of this is  Spoiler:
*spoilers:*

Through his harem is made up out of Angels and Demons he effectively built up a 3 party besides Hell and Heaven

*end of spoilers*

Besides all this you guys plan to replace the space-policeman with a space- marine/soldier ?

----------


## Anduinel

Kaptara's kind of that same vein. But still an exaggeration; Image has a lot of SF books, but not all of that is Space Opera.

----------


## AlienSyfy

We're not actually talking about the Hentai element of Harem Manga, focusing on Romance.

I don't recall too much nudity in Tenchi Muyo. Anyway, let's talk about Space Opera in general first.

----------


## AlienSyfy

Let's try something easy:

Can you can name those Space Operas published by Image Comics? 

Saga, EGO

----------


## quinnzel

> Image has NEVER published a Harem Manga before (and I could be the first to do so)
> 
> but I've known that every other book from that publisher has been a Space Opera. anything to add?


While it's true that Image has a fair share of comics that take place in space, _definitely_ not all of its books do. Image publishes a wide, wide variety of comics that span all genres. Some of the most popular Image titles don't take place in space at all: Velvet, The Fade-Out, Lazarus, Chew, and Sex Criminals, just to name a few.

----------


## AlienSyfy

In fairness, someone on Facebook said it first, not me.

----------


## AlienSyfy

Of course, I saw those. But focusing in on Space Opera, now.

----------


## Dorktron

> Of course, I saw those. But focusing in on Space Opera, now.


I can't say I know the super official criteria for space opera, but Prophet is sci-fi and probably better than the last thing you just read. Invisible Republic and Descender are getting good reviews too.

----------


## AlienSyfy

Out of those, could Saga and some others make good TV shows or Movies?

----------


## Sans Simian

Southern Cross has the makings of a Space Opera. It'll depend on what happens when they get to Titan (if they get there).

Roche Limit is there as well. So is Descender and ODY-C. Really, Image is my go-to for space books right now. It's stupid how many good books they have right now.




> Out of those, could Saga and some others make good TV shows or Movies?


Saga is begging for a TV show adaptation something fierce. I know Descender was optioned before the first issue even came out. ODY-C would look fantastic as an animated series, just for the richness of the backgrounds to show through. As long as they aren't lobotomized and sanitized for "mainstream" audiences I think they all could do very well.

----------


## AstroWolfboy

There is Quite a few ,

Saga -Chrononauts - Southern Cross - Satellite Sam - Bitch Planet - Desender - Invisible Republic - Kaptara - Pisces - IX Generation - Egos - Roche Limit

 I don't read any of them. I know Saga is the most Touted. But I'm not much on Space Operas.
Yet I do like the classic stuff like Flash Gordon

----------


## AlienSyfy

Right, so not that many Space Opera from Image Comics, then?

----------


## TakoM

> We're not actually talking about the Hentai element of Harem Manga, focusing on Romance.
> 
> I don't recall too much nudity in Tenchi Muyo. Anyway, let's talk about Space Opera in general first.


Let's us say the last anime based on Tenchi Muyo had its fair share of nudity^^ (Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari)
 In the old ones there wasn't anything to see.
If you take the harem part out and make it more seriously you end up making a new Captain Future .... 

Manga based space opera hm the only I know which is good and also on paper would be the Macross Saga which is about 100x times copied in different new anmies/mangas. I know them because I read a comic about them in the past but couldn't find more books from them on the market. Ever wondered why in Japanese animes fighter jets can transform so often in robots? When you read this stuff you will find the answer^^ It is to fight gigantic humanoid space-aliens.

Besied that there isn't many space stuff which is opera like many focus on action or drama, sometimes it got mix like in Ulysses 31 what comes to my mind is also Galaxy Rangers. The problem with an opera is that your rarely have a real plot your characters jump from one episode to the next that is also why I was feed up with the old episodes from Tenchi Muyo after watching 2 of them. I know many harem stuff are always this too no real plot so it depends 95% on the drawing.

If you want to see a opera like with a bit of plot and without nudity I would suggest to read "JITSU WA WATASHI WA" not in space but we have a alien there too.

----------


## Spike-X

> Image has NEVER published a Harem Manga before (and I could be the first to do so)
> 
> but I've known that *every other book from that publisher has been a Space Opera*. anything to add?


That is a factually incorrect statement.

----------


## AlienSyfy

which part?

----------


## Maxpower00044

ODY-C for sure.

----------


## AlienSyfy

Any news, of upcoming Space Opera from Image Comics? just asking

----------


## xMatt

> Right, so not that many Space Opera from Image Comics, then?


In comparison to other companies, it could be considered a lot ... but they also have one of the most diverse comic lines in the industry.

----------


## Spike-X

The bit I bolded in my edit just now.

----------


## AlienSyfy

I think Starlight is one

----------


## AlienSyfy

Not my fault, some guy on FB said that.

----------


## surgeon_general

> Not my fault, some guy on FB said that.


You'll never get away with that in court if Image decides to sue you for libel for repeating that claim.

----------


## AlienSyfy

In fairness, the comics from Image I'm into are Saga, Prophet, Spawn, ZED: a Cosmic Tale, etc.

So just consider me an aspiring Image Fan.

----------


## Spike-X

> Not my fault, some guy on FB said that.


Didn't say it was your fault, just sayin' it ain't true, bub.

----------


## Michael P

> You'll never get away with that in court if Image decides to sue you for libel for repeating that claim.


I doubt that's likely, but it is good to know that Image publishes comics in a wide variety of genres.

Don't necessarily know that they'd go for a manga-style project. At the very least, it would certainly have to fit into the American publishing format (20-page serial installments and/or a roughly 180-page graphic novel/collected edition).

----------


## AlienSyfy

thanks for the defense. other than Tenchi Muyo, I can't think of another Harem that's also a Space Opera.

and while Image Comics gives a lot of freedom with genre, at least a percentage of books from that publisher are Space Opera.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Its worth noting that not all sci-fi books they publish are space operas.

----------


## Dorktron

> Its worth noting that not all sci-fi books they publish are space operas.


What exactly makes a series a space opera?

----------


## Sans Simian

> What exactly makes a series a space opera?


From Wiki:




> Space opera is a subgenre of science fiction that often emphasizes romantic, often melodramatic adventure, set mainly or entirely in outer space, usually involving conflict between opponents possessing advanced abilities, weapons, and other technology.


Or as a shortcut, Star Trek.

----------


## AlienSyfy

but again, if I hypothetically published a Harem Manga with Image Comics, that would be the first time in Image Comics history, right?

----------


## Spike-X

> but again, if I hypothetically published a Harem Manga with Image Comics, that would be the first time in Image Comics history, right?


I believe so.

----------


## AlienSyfy

and the best part, with Image I would have total control

----------


## Spike-X

> and the best part, with Image I would have total control


Can't argue with that.

----------


## AlienSyfy

by the way, did any other Image artists or writers ever hit a creative slump?

----------


## Dark-Flux

> I believe so.



Nah, id say Saga fits the bill. And im sure theyd be some others.

----------


## AlienSyfy

Saga doesn't exactly go out of it's way to show that it's Harem Manga, does it?

----------


## Dark-Flux

Its a space opera is what i meant. Misread the post.

Image dont publish manga andnever have iirc.
Closest would probably be something like King City.

----------


## AlienSyfy

Image Comics publishes plenty of Space Opera, but has NEVER done Harem Manga, I get the picture.

----------


## AlienSyfy

While trying to stay on topic: the project I'm doing is All of the above. 

and someone should create a Forum for creators aspiring for Image Comics.

----------


## AlienSyfy

refresh my memory, any attractive female extraterrestrials from Image Comics.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> While trying to stay on topic: the project I'm doing is All of the above. 
> 
> and someone should create a Forum for creators aspiring for Image Comics.




CBR has a board for aspiring writer/artist showcases.

----------


## AlienSyfy

I'm aware of that, but if it's okay, and can agree to stay on topic with Space Opera from Image Comics.

technically, Saga is more like Space Fantasy

----------


## Ragdoll

> technically, Saga is more like Space Fantasy


Saga isn't a harem story, but it is the most sexually charged comic from Image. Huge full page and double page spreads of aliens or robots in sexually compromising situations. A character named The Will shags spiders and seems to be forming a mild harem with a hot black chick (who is also part of a love triangle with the main characters) and a little girl who was broken out of a child molestation camp or something similar. And the two main characters are probably the best romantic plot in any currently publishing Image comic. If you want to know how far Image has taken Space Opera and sexuality in their comics, Saga is the one to read. Space antics and romantic soap opera everywhere.

----------


## AlienSyfy

Yes, I saw those TV headed people doing the nasty.

----------


## Joker

This is the weirdest thread...

----------


## AlienSyfy

i love the weirdness factor.

----------


## Spike-X

> refresh my memory, any attractive female extraterrestrials from Image Comics.


Yes                 .

----------

